Ask HN: Individuals and Companies, How do/did you regain lost trust? - chirau
======
pr07ecH70r
Well, when a person is an asshole in his/her core, lost trust is actually you
starting to see through the masks. Me personally... when trust is lost, it is
never regained. I move on (Move on professionally to other company; For
people, those who truly showed their asshole-ness are dead to me forever).

------
mikece
Trust but verify.

